# Best Console ever!!



## JPdensetsu (Sep 27, 2008)

So... What's your favorite console ever?
You can say 1 or more...
THERE WILL BE NO POLLS ADDED !!

Mine are DS and PSP !!!


----------



## Jax (Sep 27, 2008)

Super Nintendo, PlayStation 2 and Game Boy


----------



## DJ Hobo (Sep 27, 2008)

SEGA Genesis, Gameboy Advance and DS.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

GameBoy (the whole series) and NDS..


----------



## dudeman9000 (Sep 27, 2008)

NES


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 27, 2008)

SNES and Genesis and maybe the DS...


----------



## suppachipmunk (Sep 27, 2008)

N64, PS2. GBA, & DS


----------



## Orangegamer (Sep 27, 2008)

PC,PS3,Xbox 360,Wii


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 27, 2008)

Nintendo 64, Wii and DS, in that order.


----------



## Frog (Sep 27, 2008)

snes, ds, ps2, gba.
(in no particular order.)


----------



## pasc (Sep 27, 2008)

DS, GBA, PC in that order.


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

Xbox 360.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Xbox 360.



And PC


----------



## Prime (Sep 27, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not PC.


----------



## zabique (Sep 27, 2008)

AMIGA  ;>


----------



## Satangel (Sep 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really a console, isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I saw it before in this topic, so why not post it again?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2008)

SNES, GBA, DS
in that order.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 27, 2008)

In order from favorite to least favorite:

N64 (Has some of my favorite games of all time)
DS
Wii
GBC (Again, some of my favorite games are for this)
360 (Don't have one....yet; I play my friend's 360 with him all the time)
NES
GBA
PS2
SNES

For some reason, I didn't find a lot of SNES games to be good.


----------



## Osaka (Sep 27, 2008)

PC. yep.... thats got to be the best.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 27, 2008)

PC

Twenty years from now, we will be emulating PS3 and Xbox360!


----------



## da_head (Sep 27, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Twenty years from now, we will be emulating PS3 and Xbox360!



not even. i give it 10 yrs.

and wats the point of making such pointless threads...

well i choose pc. fine that's not a console? um, 360 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or ps2 or ds i can't rly decide


----------



## Joey R. (Sep 27, 2008)

Definitely, GBA. I was too young to fully enjoy the SNES era, so its spiritual offspring was THE console that defined my gaming life.

PS: If you count it as a "console", the PC is, obviously, among the best platforms to play games on. If it wasn't so damn expensive to keep up with it...


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 27, 2008)

Amiga a1200     1St
atari stfm 512
Megadrive/megacd/32x
Dreamcast
Ds   only due to flash carts and emulation it can do

paul


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2008)

pc, ps2


----------



## Beware (Sep 28, 2008)

Phillips CDi.  [/Thread]


----------



## fateastray (Sep 28, 2008)

Funny stuff..

PSP, PS2, DS. In that order.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 28, 2008)

snes, gb-ds, ps1, ps2, dreamcast, xbox

no order really, I enjoyed playing them all equally at the time


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Phillips CDi.  [/Thread]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link:_Faces_o...e_Faces_of_Evil

YAY!


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 29, 2008)

Dreamcast and DS


----------



## Fakie! (Sep 29, 2008)

N64. Period.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 29, 2008)

the most practical is ds, for me


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 29, 2008)

The Virtual Boy and the Philips CD-i. Gotta love those gems.

EDIT: OSHI- underpressure beat me to it.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Sep 29, 2008)

Colecovision


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

GBA, NDS, GB, GBC....That's mainly it..


----------



## jon_jon (Sep 29, 2008)

C64, an old classic before the days of the Amiga.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 29, 2008)

*



The System That Started It All​*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

jon_jon said:
			
		

> C64, an old classic before the days of the Amiga.


I'd agree on that.....amazing little machine!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, C64, that was a long time ago


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 3, 2008)

megadrive!


----------



## Turmoil (Oct 3, 2008)

NES followed closely by SNES, nothing else even comes close.

And since when were PC's and handhelds ever considered as consoles?


----------



## Miltank (Oct 3, 2008)

SNES. Deffenitly.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 3, 2008)

Game Gear


----------



## ConJ (Oct 3, 2008)

gotta say my ds and my wii!
also love my first experience of gaming, the atari 2600.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 3, 2008)

Xbox 360.

SO FAR


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 3, 2008)

Play Station 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im only a kid so i don't know any older then SNES xD


----------



## jocelyn77 (Oct 3, 2008)

nds and wii ftw


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mh, if I had preferred and/or best consoles, it would be in this order:
- Phillips iCD (No, srsly.)
- Atari 2600 Jr.
- SNES
- N64
- PSP
- NDS


Jep.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to vote for something like GP2x since it does a ton of systems and can fit cozily into ones pocket.

I'm glad I waited all this time to get one, the Wiz looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cant wait to get it, I'll probably by it for myself as a holiday gift.


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 3, 2008)

Nintendo DS and XBox 360.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

NDS, PSP and GameCube.


----------



## Beware (Oct 6, 2008)

Pandora.  That, my friends, is a fact.


----------



## sconethief (Oct 16, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> underpressure116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youtube Poop FTW
Anyway,they all suck I hate videogames >


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 16, 2008)

N64 for me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 16, 2008)

Xbox 360 obviously!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 16, 2008)

Nds and Anything that plays Counter Strike!..


----------



## Friendo (Oct 16, 2008)

N64.
The Big N and Rare. That's all I need to say.


----------



## War (Oct 20, 2008)

So far, I'd say

NDS>PSP>Wii

But I'm gonna get a 360 soon, so we'll see...


----------



## Gore (Oct 20, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> Pandora.  That, my friends, is a fact.


You mean so you can emulate what are actually the best consoles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can't base this decision on emulating capability, it's kind of like
Which is the one console you would want, and there be no other consoles?


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 20, 2008)

The trupe. I get all them hunnies with the trupe!


----------



## ghettosmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

Neo Geoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## roguetrip (Oct 27, 2008)

PSX (many classics and first decent 3D console that wasn't PC)
PS2


Handhelds:
DS
PSP


----------



## Minox (Oct 27, 2008)

SNES and GBA, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 27, 2008)

Consoles : PSX, Famicom (i wanted to add SNES, but i've never owned one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Handhelds: GBC, GBA


----------



## Rod (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2008)

Nintendo DS, Sony PSP, and Sega MegaDrive


----------



## Galacta (Nov 1, 2008)

NES and SNES hands down.


SMB and SMB3 are the best games ever!


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 1, 2008)

Xbox 360
Nintendo 64


----------



## ebdynasty (Nov 1, 2008)

SNES, PS2 and hopefully the PS3


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 2, 2008)

PS2 for home gaming and NDS for portable, simple!


----------



## delta123 (Nov 2, 2008)

tamagochi


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2008)

DS + PSP, both at the top. (Put DS first because of alphabetical order, not because I slightly prefer DS, heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Then Game Boy series...


----------



## DrYHeLL (Nov 2, 2008)

PC
The only console that runs out of date when you want it to!
And, oh so much functionality!

(RaWr)


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

SNES, GB Series, PS2, PS1


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Nov 2, 2008)

um 

Original Gameboy and The Mega Drive.


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 4, 2008)

Going by what I played as I grew up, the ones I liked most were:

NES
SNES
PS2
NDS
Wii

Most played: NDS
Favourite: Was the SNES, but my modded Wii is getting closer to the top every day lol


----------



## Evilengine (Nov 4, 2008)

SNES is god and nothing will ever be so nice imo.
But i like nearly every console, even the Virtualboy.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 11, 2008)

my faves: wii ps2 ds

i hate: 360 (stoopid controller) (not free online)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 11, 2008)

Consoles are for wimps.

Amiga 500 & Commodore 64!


----------



## paul3100 (Nov 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Amiga 500



Don't you mean the almighty A1200 :-) ah the memory's with its AGA chip set .

paul


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 11, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah A1200 was just more colours for me, also there wasn't that many "new" games for it just ones with new colours.


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2008)

DS Lite and PS2.


----------



## kjean (Nov 12, 2008)

NES, DC and DS.


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 12, 2008)

Nintendo DS ... but only with a flash card of couse!


----------



## paul3100 (Nov 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nah A1200 was just more colours for me, also there wasn't that many "new" games for it just ones with new colours.



Then i take it you never owned one!

2 megs of memory (A500 0.5 mbs/1mb)
3 new custom chips, alice is one of them im sure but they helped to boost performance 

Have you ever played frontier elite 2 on the amiga? i did on the 500/600 and 1200 , anyway there is a bit in the game where you can look at the universe in a digitized form but when you do it has to draw it...

On the 500/600 its slow slow slow as on the 1200 its runs really smooth and takes about 20 seconds .

Its more than just colours my friend much more but i guess its what you had back in the day and your going to defend it as i with the 1200 :-)

paul


----------



## OSW (Nov 12, 2008)

N64 and DS.

Possibly Wii in the future.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 12, 2008)

N64 Definately...


----------



## Hillsy_ (Nov 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nah A1200 was just more colours for me, also there wasn't that many "new" games for it just ones with new colours.
> 
> 
> Then i take it you never owned one!
> ...



Very true.  Frontier was far better on the A1200, along with Hired Guns to name but 2 games.  Even though the A1200 was alot more than just colours, the A500 was the original concept and deserves the most praise.

If you owned the A1200 you know you could add many peripherals, like accelerator cards, hard disks, expanded memory, printers etc..  Check out Genetic Species to see what the Amiga was capable of.

Back on topic;

I would choose the Super Nintendo.  When Nintendo were at there best.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 15, 2008)

My top 5 are

1st Snes
2nd Gameboy (series)
3rd N64
4th PS1
5th PS2


----------

